# Our show doe Go Go girl



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my favorite doe on my place she is a doe I bought from terry Taylor and we are expecting her embryo transfer kids the last week of march out of our past herd sire intensity Ennobled.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty! I like her length.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks the judge at the show joe teel said she is a monster with a huge top! She is one of 5 different flush matings that are do.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

She's beautiful, and that buck is gorgeous too.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice. What is your farm name?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice! I really like her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice. Good luck


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Super nice! Good luck with her and her kids! Be sure to post pics when she has them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Very cool.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you all I have been working hard this past year trying to get the Texas style show goats up to MN where there isn't as many but being 16 and the only one in my family into goats and not as much cattle it's been tough especially competing with people that have full time jobs and after getting screwed over on a 14200 billy and a bunch of does it's been a extremely hard comeback I've almost sold out twice but after this last flush things are looking bright with 10 recips due and another 16 embryos in the tank. Also a bunch of does that wouldn't breed are due any day also! My farm is Bradens goat ranch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

How exciting. I'm glad things are looking better and you stuck with it 
Congrats on the babies!

ET is so interesting, I want to learn more about it.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

16 years old -- impressive! You've come thru a lot, obviously, but you've demonstrated perseverance...a vital trait! You're in a good online community. We're all here for you...even those of us who are newbies ourselves and you probably know more than we do, but we'll cheer you on! What's your name?


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

My name is Braden.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, Braden, you are to be commended on many levels! I'm sure your family must be very proud of you! I wish you the best and hope you'll keep us updated on your progress -- both the victories and the hurdles! 

Question -- when you talk about the Texas boers, are you referring to the TexMaster? I'm not too familiar with boers, but ran across these beauties in some other research one day. What motivated you to "go against the grain", if you will, in your area in order to try to bring in another type? That takes a lot of moxie! )


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Braden, I'm pretty interested in et..... But all i know is what happens. How to and all that ... Well I'm a lost cause. Lol any info you have to share possibly?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful girl ! Good luck to you


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

By the Texas type I mean all these extremely powerful boers that could come up here a just wipe a show without question and same with genetics everyone knows that the south has some great goats and Minnesota doesn't have hardly any it's getting better but still far behind especially in prices. For more info on ET go to bousque valley reproduction they have good info. I had 5 does flushed all Ai flushes and 4 of the 5 does stuck with a total of 34 top grade embryos and 4 of the does produced more then 15 embryos one giving 24 for 24 one giving 4 for 38 one giving 8 for 24 and one 6 for 6 the other all non fertiles which is great overall as for how many get fertilized that all relies on the buck or the semen used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

What kept me motivated to stay in it was it's my passion and what I want to do for the rest of my life once I graduate I plan to start up a reproduction facility so I can flush Ai and collect semen on mostly cattle and goats but can also do pigs sheep and other species since there isn't hardly anyone that flushes goats or if they do they don't have there own and don't get a lot of practice. I come from a great business family my dad started a feed trucking company then when he died my step dad took over my parents brother and kind of myself all run a 1000 head feedlot. I am the genetics guy I love genetics when it comes time to Ai or pick a bull to breed to they let me take over because I have educated myself so much I know everything about cattle epds and good bulls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

